# FW lemonade really oily ??



## Zucas (28/1/16)

Howsit 

I see that the FW lemonade is a oily concentrate , is there anyway to overcome this ? shaking and the ultrasonic cleaner seem to do nothing , the next day there is a nice oil film on top of the batch again?? what percentages do you guys use it in , im at 7% and it gets seriously cloudy and oily?? 

I really love this concentrate and nothing seems to be even close by 1000 miles but due to it not mixing with the VG gives a muted taste ........any ideas?


----------



## yuganp (28/1/16)

Zucas said:


> Howsit
> 
> I see that the FW lemonade is a oily concentrate , is there anyway to overcome this ? shaking and the ultrasonic cleaner seem to do nothing , the next day there is a nice oil film on top of the batch again?? what percentages do you guys use it in , im at 7% and it gets seriously cloudy and oily??
> 
> I really love this concentrate and nothing seems to be even close by 1000 miles but due to it not mixing with the VG gives a muted taste ........any ideas?


What pg/VG ratio are you using? I use at 60vg ratio and never had this problem. Also never tried speed steeping this. Prefer flv lemonade or FA lemon Sicily as I can shake and vape


----------



## method1 (28/1/16)

Zucas said:


> Howsit
> 
> I see that the FW lemonade is a oily concentrate , is there anyway to overcome this ? shaking and the ultrasonic cleaner seem to do nothing , the next day there is a nice oil film on top of the batch again?? what percentages do you guys use it in , im at 7% and it gets seriously cloudy and oily??
> 
> I really love this concentrate and nothing seems to be even close by 1000 miles but due to it not mixing with the VG gives a muted taste ........any ideas?



Contains ethanol & citrus oils which are the culprits.

From the FW site:

"natural citrus flavors can separate when mixed with glycerin and other base materials."

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## stevie g (29/1/16)

It will be fine to vape as they remove any lipids from the oil.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------

